# "My Dog is Friendly"



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think we've all run into these people. And follow the links there to the DINOS Manifesto. LOL http://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/how-to-navigate-on-leash-greetings-with-poorly-managed-dogs


----------

